# Royal City Bowman



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

sorry, it's a 3D shoot

Rick


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

Maybe one to many darkbeers.

Anyways, great shoot to come to , the weather is going to be great, the course will be great along with the organization.

This is one of the better shoots (clubs) to come to, as they really have there s**t together and things run very smoothly.

Hope to see lots of shooters out.


----------

